# Researching the GSW 12 Wheeling Dining Carriage



## CapeCodSteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Greetings everyone,

First let me begin by saying thanks for all your information while I aquired all nine pieces for my LNER Mallard rake.  The final is as follows:

2 Gresley brakes
3 Gresley coachs
2 Gresley sleepers
1 Thompson teak coach
1 Pullman parlour

So, that project is complete.  I will be getting a few detail parts from the UK over the next few months and personalize them a lil more.  Which brings me to my latest venture.  While I was looking through on of the books Pete Thorton loaned me, I came across one of the most beautifuls cars I have ever seen.  Looked somewhat reminisant of the heavyweight cars used in the US during the 20-30s.  If you have access to the 1969 book Historic Carriage Drawings in 4mm Scale by Jenkinson & Campling, take a look at page 47.  This is the GSW 12 Wheel Dining Car.  The vents above the windows are framed by stained glass.  Just from this single side elevation in OO, no measurements at all, I fell in love.  I saw so much potential for this model.

Since I'm sure it will be a few years before I get a 1:32 English LS engine of my own, I figured building this really neat late 20's car was a close 2nd.  Then I could bring it to steam ups and find british trains requiring the services of a fine dining car.  Haggis, Blood Pudding and Mutton on the menu.

My 1st objective is to get full plans for this car, and any photos or additional history I can find on it.  That way I can see the interior and have an idea if I'm totally off my nut wanting to build this from scratch.  Any info or links would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

This guy has some good stuff for carriages: http://www.justtheticket.tv/index.htm 
COACH BOGIE KITS. 

These kits have been developed to produce an easy to make cheap bogie unit which can be adapted to suit any company with a pair of fully compensated bogies, incorporating adjustment at one end to allow for superelevation and indifferent quality tracks. 
The kits now come complete with wheels and a choice of bogie side casting (now merely decorative) although any wheels or castings can be used. 
The bogies are made up with strips of nickel silver which are cut to size and folded for stiffening. They utilize nylon bearings and the bogies turn on brass pivots, one end being slightly tapered to allow longitudinal twist. 

Kits compose the following: 
Nickel silver bogie sides, ends and bolsters. 
Brass bushes 
All screws and nuts, nylon or PTFE axle bushes. 
set of instructions 

Castings available: 

GWR 9' GWR 7' Fox 4 wheeled 
GWR 9' Dreadnought GCR LMS Pullman 

Basic material Kit â€" drilled, folded ready for assembly Â£8.00 per pair 
Kit complete with Slaters wheels and PTFE bushes Â£22.50 per pair 
Kit complete with wheels and white metal castings: Â£27.00 per pair 
Wheels only including PTFE bushes. Â£7.30 per bogie 
Bogie side castings: Â£4.40 per set.


----------



## james brodie (Mar 28, 2008)

Dear Sir I have some GWSR and WCJS coaches which I could send you some photos if I can find out how to include them on the Forum or I could send you direct as Jpegs to your e mail address. 
Jm Brodie Rosedale East North Yorkshire


----------



## peter bunce (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, 

This vehicle was a one-off, and if there is a drawing it will now be at the National Railway Museum at York. (http://www.nrm.org.uk/home/home.asp), as they are the repository for all things (UK) railways. 

There is also a Glasgow & South Western Railway Association but their website seems to have ceased - see my pm for a possible contact. 

The book you mention has been replaced by another one and tha quite good drawing now appears on page 131; there is also a small photo and that seems to show leather panel backed half shoulder height loose chairs. almost certainly with arms. They would be polished wood, very like walnut color. The other side is as the small drawing below (that is the kitchen area); reverse the main drawing and substitute the small bit on what is now the left of center portion. It appears to be either classless, or one (first) class. 


I think that this diner would have been built for the very competitive Clyde coast traffic with both the North British Railway, and of course the Caledonian Railway. The train it would have been in is with the as drawn corridor composite coaches (& possibly some first class (your parlor) only as well). The engine for the Clyde Coast traffic would have been the massive Baltic tanks, which were very unusual as they had a planished steel boiler cladding (very like Russian Iron). 


It would have been painted a deep maroon, very like your Tuscan red, and then lined out in black with gold edging to the panelling, and a grey roof. 


The cross border traffic with England was in the hands of a joint company with the Midland Railway of england and the colors of it were the same as theirs; though the engines were a green color.


----------

